# LEVEL 10 GT (snow edit.) with acrylic tubing



## arg-ist (Nov 18, 2014)

Level 10 gt  ER36PO

Old worklog

    THERMALTAKE level 10GT. Snow edition






















Used
MB       ASUS SABERTOOTH X79.
CPU    İ7 4930K.
Ram    HI-LEVEL1600 Hz.
Video Card   ASUS GTX TİTAN.
PSU   Aero Strike 1100 watt:
240 gb SSD Kingston
240 gb SSD intel
2 TB WD HDD
GPU block    XSPC
Rad     ALPHACOOL   UT60  240
RAD ALPHACOOL    UT 60  360
CPU block    KOOLANCE 380i
2X RAM  block  BİTSPOWER
2x XSPC PHOTON 270 COMBO   REZERVUAR
FITTINGS     Bitspower  Matte Black   Multi-Link For Acrylic Tube 12mm
Case   THERMALTAKE level 10GT. Snow edition

Some photos




































































an update is coming soon  with a new MB


OTHER WORKLOGS


Mac G5 Mod  arg-ist

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/mac-g5-mod-arg-ist.207513/


TRANSFORMER CASE

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/transformer.204111/


Jumbo case- custom build-


http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/jumbo-case-custom-build.205943/


4 way HDD switcher.


http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/4-way-hdd-switcher.203795/


Grapich Equaliser display


http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/graphic-equaliser-display.203871/


900 D  MMT CASE


http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/900-d-mmt-case.204028/


12 Angry Men  900 D  Case


http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/12-angry-men-900-d-case.203915/

Playdoh Silverstone TJ07  Acrylic tubing

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/playdoh-silverstone-tj07-acrylic-tubing.206894/


----------



## arg-ist (Nov 22, 2014)

22.11.2014

Level 10 gt ER36PO   UPDATE   

As ı said  “   an update is coming soon  with a new MB  “

İt is ready. Lets go..

The old case    THERMALTAKE level 10GT. Snow edition ,  with  new hardware  as new worklog.

CASE






















MAINBOARD







VIDEO CARD







PROCESSOR (CPU)







STORAGE  (HDD+SSD)







RAM
4X4 Gsekill Tridentx cl10 







USED FOR WATERCOOLİNG


FITINGS

























KOOLANCE 380i CPU blok







RAM blok  BITSPOWER







WATERBLOCK  GPU   XSPC







PUMP-TOP-RES.     XSPC  PHOTON 270







ACRYLIC   8/12  mm


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 22, 2014)

i like that, dual loop with dual color
nice


----------



## newconroer (Nov 22, 2014)

Pretty, but looks like a complete nightmare to work on. I'll never go back to a LCS inside a standard tower.

+1 for Koolance


----------



## arg-ist (Nov 27, 2014)

update 27.11.2014

MOUNTING WATERBLOCKS








































MOUTİNG PUMPS AND  FİTTİNGS  OF PUMP















































MOUNTİNG FITTINGS ON MİDDPLATE


















MIDDPLATE MOUNTED


----------



## arg-ist (Nov 28, 2014)

UPDATE 28.11.2014


TUBING








































MOUNTING  HDD s and SSD s




























FILLING FLUID


----------

